# Word to PDF



## mrhnau (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know any good (preferably free!) programs to convert Word documents to PDF? I'll only need to use it two or three times over a period of a month or so, so I don't feel like paying an arm or a leg for it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Anyone know any good (preferably free!) programs to convert Word documents to PDF? I'll only need to use it two or three times over a period of a month or so, so I don't feel like paying an arm or a leg for it!


 
You can download a trial version or adobe acrobat writer from Adobe's site. You might want to look there.

Under Acrobat family

Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional 

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

It should be noted that most trial versions of software will write data to the registry stating when it was installed and how often the trial software was used.  One should always clean the registry when uninstalling trial software in order to clear these values.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 12, 2006)

OpenOffice will do it for free, and without restrictions.  Depending on how complex your document is the layout may need some touch ups when you load it .  (Open office is good, but not perfect at reading .doc files)


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Anyone know any good (preferably free!) programs to convert Word documents to PDF? I'll only need to use it two or three times over a period of a month or so, so I don't feel like paying an arm or a leg for it!


 
Just PM-ed ya.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 12, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> OpenOffice will do it for free, and without restrictions.  Depending on how complex your document is the layout may need some touch ups when you load it .  (Open office is good, but not perfect at reading .doc files)



I've had issues with OpenOffice. Tried that route, it screwed up alot of my stuff pretty severely. It would take more time to fix OO than to just download a new program that does it better.

thanks though!


----------



## crushing (Jun 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Anyone know any good (preferably free!) programs to convert Word documents to PDF? I'll only need to use it two or three times over a period of a month or so, so I don't feel like paying an arm or a leg for it!


 
There are free PDF print drivers.  From Word, instead of doing a File->Save As, you do a File->Print and chose the PDF print driver.  I've used PrimoPDF and PDFCreator with no problems.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/

http://www.primopdf.com/


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 12, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> There are free PDF print drivers. From Word, instead of doing a File->Save As, you do a File->Print and chose the PDF print driver. I've used PrimoPDF and PDFCreator with no problems.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/
> 
> http://www.primopdf.com/


 

be careful with primopdf if you are running anything lower than XP .......it damages something (cant remember what)


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2006)

If you're affiliated with an academic institution, you may want to contact the IT folks, and ask about a site license for Adobe Acrobat.  This way, you only have to pay some minimal medium charge (5 bucks or less), and you'll get a legal, fully functional, version to use.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 12, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> If you're affiliated with an academic institution, you may want to contact the IT folks, and ask about a site license for Adobe Acrobat.  This way, you only have to pay some minimal medium charge (5 bucks or less), and you'll get a legal, fully functional, version to use.



Thats actually a good idea. I might look into that.:asian:


----------



## dubljay (Jun 12, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> If you're affiliated with an academic institution, you may want to contact the IT folks, and ask about a site license for Adobe Acrobat.  This way, you only have to pay some minimal medium charge (5 bucks or less), and you'll get a legal, fully functional, version to use.



this is how i got a copy of  Acrobat.

 mrhnau, if you cant get it to work please feel free to PM me and I will make the conversion for you, with all privacy respected.


----------



## bignick (Jun 12, 2006)

If you are looking editable PDF's I recommend Scribus...

However, when did you try OpenOffice...a LOT of bugs and stuff have been fixed with the version 2.0...if you haven't looked at it since version 1, I highly recommend you take another look...


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 13, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Thats actually a good idea. I might look into that.:asian:


 
Check it out sometime.  Nothing to lose, and everything to gain.  This also applies to many other titles, such as the Microsoft operating systems, as well as their office software, and various anti-virii software.  100% lawful.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 20, 2006)

How are you doing it in open office that it is messing with the data? You can try saving the word document to the open office extension then exporting it to a pdf.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jun 20, 2006)

ive been using pdfcreator for quite a while now.......havent had a problem with it.


----------



## Toby (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.cutepdf.com/

Has worked for me like a charm.

And it's free.


----------

